# July 4th RAW SPOILERS



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

PWInsider.com:



> At the start of the show they had a graphic announcing that Rey Mysterio, Alberto Del Rio, and R Truth will be in a Number One Contender Match for the WWE Title at Money In the Bank. They also announced Alex Riley versus Miz.
> 
> John Cena comes out for a promo and he mentions that CM Punk has been stripped of his right to challenge John Cena for the WWE Championship in Chicago. He mentions that is why they are going to do the Triple Threat Match to determine a new number one contender. He also says that they are going to treat things as if CM Punk never existed in WWE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

so i guess his promo was a work


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

vince is seeing if cm punk is as popular as he claims to be, if he's marketable

this is a work, greatest angle i've seen in years


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

This is getting interested. Work or not I'm glad to see cm punk making headlines


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

As if he never existed? So are they going to pull a Chris Benoit?

This is some gripping stuff.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

wait a minute, i think i figured it out ... punk going out with a bang

it's sort of like the scramble match with punk that jericho won ... someone doesn't come out at the mitb and is injured, so the entire match there's 1 less guy ... out comes punk and takes his spot and wins the mitb. he cashes it on cena later on


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Exciting stuff.

alternative



> The Raw opening was shown, followed by opening pyro. They announced a Triple Threat for No. 1 contendership featuring Del Rio vs. Truth vs. Mysterio. Plus, Riley vs. Miz as well.
> 
> John Cena out to open the show. Cena spoke about the decision to suspend Punk. He says that WWE's choice sucks. He said he would never do what Punk wanted to do with the championship. He said Punk should not have been suspended for what was said.
> 
> Cena mentioned the Daniel Bryan firing and WWE officials confiscating signs. Cena is upset that Punk can't speak his mind. Cena is defending the freedom of speech. Cena said he wants answers from Vince McMahon about this situation and that he is on his way here and promises to be in the building. He said they'll talk it out in the ring tonight. Cena said that he wants to face Punk at MITB.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Damn,this is a great angle.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Huh? it's taped?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

it being fake, takes away all the coolness of the promo


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

> The Raw opening was shown, followed by opening pyro. They announced a Triple Threat for No. 1 contendership featuring Del Rio vs. Truth vs. Mysterio. Plus, Riley vs. Miz as well.
> 
> John Cena out to open the show. Cena spoke about the decision to suspend Punk. He says that WWE's choice sucks. He said he would never do what Punk wanted to do with the championship. He said Punk should not have been suspended for what was said.
> 
> ...


prowrestling


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Kinda wish I hadn't read this now,next monday would have been a lot more excting


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

So that confirms it as a work, definitely interested now.

Wonder how long before Punk comes back on TV


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Epic overload. Smarkness... Overwhelming...


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> it being fake, takes away all the coolness of the promo


The fact that you actually believed it was a real shoot in this day and age is exactly what made the promo "cool"


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> it being fake, takes away all the coolness of the promo


That's like saying that wrestling isn't cool because it's scripted. Come on now.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Amazing angle. Now I honestly have no clue whether Punk is leaving or not...if this is supposed to be a test of Punk's popularity/marketability as a main eventer, then it would be foolish for him to leave after his contract runs out in September.

Loving this.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*SENOR JIMMY*

Oh god yes.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Wait are they taping next week's show now or this is a "dark" segment?

P.S Kayfabe lives!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Waltman thinks it's a work and by the look of it, he's right.

Still, I haven't been this excited for Raw in YEARRRS.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Epic overload. Smarkness... Overwhelming...


I had to change my pants.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God, the promo was a work. I am like SOOOOOOO shocked, lol.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Wait, there's actually people who thought Punk's promo was an unplanned shoot?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Chosen said:


> The fact that you actually believed it was a real shoot in this day and age is exactly what made the promo "cool"


I never thought it was one way or another

I was just hoping that it was real. Cause it would have been epic


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

> 2. David Otunga and Michael McGillicutty beat Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov. McGillicutty pinned Santino with a swinging neckbreaker
> 
> Zack Ryder entered immediately following the tag match and said "Woo woo woo, you know it" and walked to the back. Then they hyped the MITB match with the exact same participants despite the No. 1 Contenders match tonight.


:lmao


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Oh my God, the promo was a work. I am like SOOOOOOO shocked, lol.


Haha, true.

It's still shocking though that they let him get that brutally honest on TV. The fact that everyone, even the smarkiest of smarks had a little doubt as to whether it was a work or not makes it one of the best promos of the year.

THAT promo will be used along with Foley's legendary ECW promo and similar historic segments to show up-and-comers how to convey emotion into their mic work. Then again, Punk was probably speaking from the heart, but damn....best promo from Punk in a long time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is really getting interesting.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It may of been planned but that doesn't mean that Punk didn't tell the truth. Wouldn't surprise me if that's what he honestly feels.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> wait a minute, i think i figured it out ... punk going out with a bang
> 
> it's sort of like the scramble match with punk that jericho won ... *someone doesn't come out at the mitb and is injured, so the entire match there's 1 less guy ... out comes punk and takes his spot and wins the mitb. he cashes it on cena later on*


i wouldn't be surprised to see THIS.

i guess vince wants to cater to the 10%ers as Bischoff would call them lmfao

this is a complete work, fake, whatever you want to call it. cm punk is staying.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Truth is go to get a www title shot at MITB.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

WWE can only do one exciting/interesting angle a year. last year: nexus this year: this legendary promo leading to the match


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Evolution said:


> It may of been planned but that doesn't mean that Punk didn't tell the truth. Wouldn't surprise me if that's what he honestly feels.


Oh there's no doubt in my mind he was speaking from the heart. 

And I'm glad he did. The dig on Laurinaitis was well deserved.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> it being fake, takes away all the coolness of the promo


dude its wrestling...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Daniel Bryan firing mention?

Confiscating signs?

This angle will be gold.

June is my new favorite month of the WWE: 2009=Punk's heel turn/feud with Hardy, 2010=Nexus, 2011=this.

And :lmao at Zack Ryder coming out after the match and chanting WWYKI.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

no mention by punk of tna? how come vince?? you let him say ring of honor lol


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Evolution said:


> It may of been planned but that doesn't mean that Punk didn't tell the truth. Wouldn't surprise me if that's what he honestly feels.


to me, he looked genuinely pissed off.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Zack Ryder entered immediately following the tag match and said "Woo woo woo, you know it" and walked to the back. Then they hyped the MITB match with the exact same participants despite the No. 1 Contenders match tonight.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Daniel Bryan firing mention?
> 
> Confiscating signs?
> 
> ...


Hell, Punk being the focal point of any show makes it awesome. WWE dropped the ball with him between his last title run and now. Smackdown was at it's best in recent years during that summer, and I'm convinced this angle is going to be the highlight of this year.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

CM Punk is now the undisputed "Best in the World"


Perhaps Austin vs Punk WM28


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah it's a work but I'm pretty sure they just gave CM Punk the green light and told him to go out there and be honest and say how he feels which he did.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

> Cena and McMahon's confrontation was hyped graphically.
> 
> The Miz was interviewed backstage and complained about not being in the No. 1 contenders match tonight. He said Riley abused the opportunity Miz gave him. Miz said it ended tonight for Riley and delivered his Awesome catchphrase.
> 
> 3. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Jack Swagger is in progress. Yep, you read that right, Sgt. Slaughter.


what in the fuck?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Did the WWE hired new writers? First Rtruth and now CM punk... amazing ish 

im not happy i had to log in to see the discussions but beats the forum crashing.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

sgt slaughter fpalm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

> 3. Jack Swagger beat Sgt. Slaughter. Yep, you read that right, Sgt. Slaughter. Swagger won a short match after his corner splash off the second rope. He went to apply the ankle lock post-match, but was attacked by Evan Bourne, who raised Slaughter's hand post match. Then Slaughter led the fans in The Pledge of Allegiance. Yay patriotism.
> 
> Alberto Del Rio made his entrance (minus the car) for the No. 1 contenders match.


prowrestling


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Slaughter? Oh, thats right, it's airing on the 4th. USA! USA! USA!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter? They couldn't get Jim Duggan to do the job or what?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's July the 4th...of course Slaughter will be there...surprised Hacksaw isn't there.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Sgt Slaughter vs Jack Swagger was one of the Old School vs New School "Rivalries" in WWE All-Stars if anyone was wondering


Also, this airs on the 4th of July


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

80% sure the Ryder spot will be edited out. If it stays put then WWE is in full blown troll mode.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

:lmao Slaughter. I wanna see how they go with the whole Cena Vince thing now.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

WWE is playing up the C.M. Punk story line by announcing that Vince McMahon has suspended him. "C.M. Punk was suspended indefinitely for his unprofessional conduct as soon as Raw went off the air," McMahon told the WWE website. 

Powell's POV: The story also assumes that Punk's suspension "essentially terminates" Punk's run with the company. They're playing this correctly, and I'm curious to see how they get back to the advertised and now hotter than ever match between Punk and John Cena. 

from :http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10019269.shtml


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

> Alberto Del Rio beat Rey Mysterio and R-Truth in a Triple Threat match to become No. 1 contender. Del Rio won when Rey tapped to the Cross Arm Breaker. A good 15-20 minute TV match that will most likely be the top of the second hour next week.


adr new contender


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

This goes to show you that wrestling doesn't have to be real to be entertaining. It doesn't have to have shitty feuds based on soap opera storylines.

This is WRESTLING.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

All the little jimmys were getting pissed at Punk but all the male CM Punk fans loved it, and so did I. I'm not sure if it was a shoot or not because of all the mentionings to Paul E, Brock, ROH, NJPW, Colt Cabana, Laurenitis, and the Mcmahon family. Fantastic stuff. Best wrestling shoot along with Mick Foley's ECW shoot. Amazing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WRESTLING MATTERS.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

EightSeven said:


> dude its wrestling...


No shit

But, the reason there have been 47594743646383 threads about the promo is because some people thought that there was a slight possibility that it could be real(whether they want to admit it or not)

The promo is still good because of what he was talking about. But it would have been on a legendary level, if it was a real promo. This would have been a promo that would have been talked about for ages. But now it's just another good promo, that a lot of people will eventually forget about; until someone else brings it up and reminds them of it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This crowd is so freaking lucky!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

If Punk comes back they better not turn it into a triple threat at the PPV.

Hell imagine the fans at chicago if they got Cena/ADR instead :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evolution said:


> This goes to show you that wrestling doesn't have to be real to be entertaining. It doesn't have to have shitty feuds based on soap opera storylines.
> 
> This is WRESTLING.


Damn straight. This is the most interesting WWE has been in 3 years. (to me anyway)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

> Dolph and Vickie came out for a promo with a United States themed cake in the ring. Vickie asked the fans to stand and sing happy birthday to Dolph. She sang to massive heat from the fans. Dolph said that these people have no idea how great it is to witness him in his prime. Dolph said the United States Title is the only title that matters and that he is all you need to make Raw perfection.
> 
> Kofi Kingston came out to the ring and said it's messed up for Dolph to have a party and not invite him. Kofi said Dolph can't beat him without Vickie in his corner. Kofi backed Vickie into the cake, then she ended up with her face and arm in it also when Kofi kicked Dolph into her.
> 
> Alex Riley vs. The Miz is next.


prowrestling


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Can already see CM Punk chants happening in the Cena vs whoever @ MITB PPV because of it being in Chicago. (If Punk doesnt get back in the match)


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Someone in Orlando is thinking right now "Goddamn it, when I do it I get shitted on but when the E' does it they all get praised", lol.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Shepard said:


> If Punk comes back they better not turn it into a triple threat at the PPV.
> 
> Hell imagine the fans at chicago if they got Cena/ADR instead :lmao


Obviouly CM Punk will get reinstated and then Del Rio will complain about not getting his title shot but will then be informed he'll face whoever wins the match between Cena and CM Punk


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

i want to believe its real cuz of the stuff he said, i mean really, 90% of the crowd who was there probably don't even know who john lauratneis is so why would they make that part of his promo. if it turns out to be an angle, then what i see happening is punk appearing at the mitb and attacking cena and then maybe facing cena for sure at summerslam or whatever and then he leaves, cuz afterall, wasn't his contract suppose to be up somewhere in the fall so yeah


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Shepard said:


> If Punk comes back they better not turn it into a triple threat at the PPV.
> 
> *Hell imagine the fans at chicago if they got Cena/ADR instead* :lmao



We might finally get that riot fans have been talking about! Won't even have to wait for Cena to win either to get to it.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, ADR will probably be named #1 contender for Summerslam, leaving the door open for the long-awaited (and dreaded) Cena/ADR feud.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> We might finally get that riot fans have been talking about! Won't even have to wait for Cena to win either to get to it.


 Been to chicago? Ton of Mexicans


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Did read that they actually gave dolph and Kofi mic time and a segement on the show to work with WWE I am proud and slaughter Swagger Former world champions folks LOL.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is perfect. It'll go down like this: McMahon reinstates CM Punk against Cena for MITB. But ADR comes out and tell Vince that he JUST won the Number 1 Contedership in a brutal match. After a bit of an argument and back and forth between Cena/McMahon/Del Rio, McMahon comes to this conclusion:

The WWE Champion at the time of SummerSlam will face Alberto Del Rio for the title at SSlam, BUT, Del Rio can still compete in the MITB match so he can have a chance to win that as well.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Match Number Five: Alex Riley beats Miz with a backslide.

unreal.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

stadw0n306 said:


> Match Number Five: Alex Riley beats Miz with a backslide.
> 
> unreal.


Miz is getting the post-champ jobbing treatment that Punk and Jericho received after their last title reigns.

Plus he's helping put Riley over...Raw needs a #2 face.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

stadw0n306 said:


> Match Number Five: Alex Riley beats Miz with a backslide.
> 
> unreal.


:lmao This is fucking awesome. Just awesome.

Please God give Riley the MITB.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

> 5. Alex Riley beat The Miz. The crowd was dead for this match. The fans here aren't buying Riley, who won around 15 minutes in with a backslide when Miz was going for a reverse DDT. Not a bad match, but the fans weren't into it.
> 
> After the match, Miz attacked Riley. Miz threw him outside the ring and slammed him into the barricades and stairs. Miz gave Riley a big kick over the announce table and looked emotionally distraught.


:lmao


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

5. Alex Riley beat The Miz. The crowd was dead for this match. The fans here aren't buying Riley, who won around 15 minutes in with a backslide when Miz was going for a reverse DDT. Not a bad match, but the fans weren't into it.

After the match, Miz attacked Riley. Miz threw him outside the ring and slammed him into the barricades and stairs. Miz gave Riley a big kick over the announce table and looked emotionally distraught.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG Miz is so heartbroken they could have got married now that New York allows them to.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL at Miz being "emotionally distraught"

The crowd being dead is understable. I wouldn't want to see anything but Cena and Vince's confrontation later if I were there, all due respect to everybody else on the show.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

After all the hate i've given wwe's booking team it's like they have had an amazing revival.

Elevating riley into a major contender and the #2 face on raw...

And creating an incredible punk vs cena angle that feels legitimate and real.....

This is absolutely amazing....WAY TO GO WWE


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Seems like this Punk promo has really turned the WWE upside down. Midcarders are getting mic time, shits goin down.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

let's hope they dont fuck it up like they did with the nexus stuff


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO $20 says this time, in a year, Miz is gonna be in Punk's place. God damn, they are giving him jobber treatment!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> let's hope they dont fuck it up like they did with the nexus stuff


theres only 3 weeks left of him, they cant.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

yea everything seems to be hitting on all cylinders at the moment, i just hope they don't fuck any of this up.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> OMG Miz is so heartbroken they could have got married now that New York allows them to.


:lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> theres only 3 weeks left of him, they cant.


Yes, because this proves that he's actually retiring


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Yes, because this proves that he's actually retiring


nah, he's leaving WWE. for good or for a while, he's leaving after MITB.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't even give a crap about the rest of the show right now, and I doubt many people do. I think everyone's waiting to see what happens with Punk and nothing is going to look good in comparison.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.ringsidenews.com/news/wwe-raw-taping-starts-here-shortly/

Mr. McMahon comes out to discuss the suspension of CM Punk. He says he deserved it when John Cena comes out. Cena asks what happened to Vince the fighter and wants to know if Punk got under his skin.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Guess this will mean CM Punk will be 150% at Money in the Bank.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> nah, he's leaving WWE. for good or for a while, he's leaving after MITB.


Misspoke, meant just leaving


Either way, he's not


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

M.S.I.I. said:


> Wait, there's actually people who thought Punk's promo was an unplanned shoot?


TBF, 90% of these posters have never seen a genuine worked shoot before. They don't watch TNA at least.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

If MiTB wasn't free here, I would probably buy it. This is being built up amazingly.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

buffalochipster said:


> http://www.ringsidenews.com/news/wwe-raw-taping-starts-here-shortly/
> 
> Mr. McMahon comes out to discuss the suspension of CM Punk. He says he deserved it when John Cena comes out. Cena asks what happened to Vince the fighter and wants to know if Punk got under his skin.


and ?! and ?!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> If MiTB wasn't free here, I would probably buy it. This is being built up amazingly.


LOL same stupid sky box office no one was going to buy capital punishment


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh man, this just feels amazing! Just reading that Vince is out there with Cena saying "what happened to the fighter" is getting me so excited!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Vince to screw Cena out of the title. :side:


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> Vince to screw Cena out of the title. :side:


That's what I was about to write as well. I wouldn't be surprised to see CM Punk sign a kayfabe contract on the WWE title at MITB after Vince screws Cena out of the title, leading to Punk becoming the new "corporate champ".


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.ringsidenews.com/news/wwe-raw-taping-starts-here-shortly/

Vince McMahon is coming out to address the CM Punk situation. Vince fires Punks. Cena comes out. Cena says if Vince can’t take the heat. “Hang it up old man.” Vince says he got rid of Punk due to the fact he could beat Cena and take the belt to another company and he couldn’t take that chance. Vince told Cena *don’t be Hulk Hogan and be a man.* Vince says he doesn’t care what the universe wants Punk is gone. Cena says if Punk ain’t gonna wrestle him then here’s the strap and Cena WALKS OUT!!??? Hold on… Vince says are you gonna walk out on me like everyone else? Punk reinstated. but says if Cena loses at Money in the Bank, he's fired.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hulkster will be bitching about this for years. :lmao


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Are they gonna address the content within CM Punk's promo or what?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

John Cena's music played but he didn't come out. It stopped and out came Mr. McMahon to a decent reaction. He said that the C.M. Punk suspension has gotten out of hand and the camera man fixed his tie. He said Punk deserved to be suspended for what he said. He said this was about what was right for the fans. McMahon said he really suspended Punk because he wanted limo service and wanted to be on DVDs and such and he wasn't worthy. He then said he fired Punk because he deserved it and he is a punk.

Cena came out to a big reaction even in his third appearance tonight. He asked Vince if that was it? He accused Vince of kicking Punk to the curb and Vince said Punk kicked himself to the curb. Cena said Vince believes in free speech and Vince confirmed it. Cena then made fun of Vince's walk and said that Vince took everyone down because he's a fighter. He wondered why Vince wasn't a fighter now and said he wants to fight Punk. He said if Vince doesn't feel like fighting, he should hang it up.

Vince said he really suspended Punk because be doesn't want to take a chance on Cena. He doesn't want to risk Cena losing to Punk and losing the title and taking it to another organization. He said he will not be embarrassed. Vince said he's afraid of Cena not beating Punk. Cena said he wanted this match regardless of Punk's status. Cena said if he was a fan, this sounds like the match of the year to him. He asked if Vince would suspend him for saying something Vince didn't like. 

Vince told Cena not to piss him off. He said not to be Hogan or any of the guys before him. Vince said he doesn't believe Cena can beat him. Cena said to take a chance and give the people what they want. Vince said he doesn't give a damn what the people want, it's his company and he does what is right for them. 

Cena said he gets it. He then said it's not what he signed up for. He said he busts his ass for Vince and he believes the belt stands for something. He said Vince is worried that the belt is meaningless, but by sending Punk away he made it meaningless. Cena handed the belt to Vince and walked out. Vince stopped him and followed him up the ramp. He stood face to face with Cena on the ramp and said Punk is reinstated and he has the match.

Vince said that if Punk walks out of Chicago with the title, he is firing Cena.

Great promo to end next week's Raw!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk has been reinstated haha, this shit is bonkers. 

i am right into this angle, haven't been able to say that for a while.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WOAAAAAH!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This is why Vince needs to be on TV more often. Shit gets awesome.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Maybe this is a way for Cena to get his long-awaited break?

Cena being fired is nothing though. Especially with Juan Cena on his side.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So basically Cena beats Punk in Chicago...I can't wait to hear the crowd reaction.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

John Cena's music played but he didn't come out. It stopped and out came Mr. McMahon to a decent reaction. He said that the C.M. Punk suspension has gotten out of hand and the camera man fixed his tie. He said Punk deserved to be suspended for what he said. He said this was about what was right for the fans. McMahon said he really suspended Punk because he wanted limo service and wanted to be on DVDs and such and he wasn't worthy. He then said he fired Punk because he deserved it and he is a punk.

Cena came out to a big reaction even in his third appearance tonight. He asked Vince if that was it? He accused Vince of kicking Punk to the curb and Vince said Punk kicked himself to the curb. Cena said Vince believes in free speech and Vince confirmed it. Cena then made fun of Vince's walk and said that Vince took everyone down because he's a fighter. He wondered why Vince wasn't a fighter now and said he wants to fight Punk. He said if Vince doesn't feel like fighting, he should hang it up.

Vince said he really suspended Punk because be doesn't want to take a chance on Cena. He doesn't want to risk Cena losing to Punk and losing the title and taking it to another organization. He said he will not be embarrassed. Vince said he's afraid of Cena not beating Punk. Cena said he wanted this match regardless of Punk's status. Cena said if he was a fan, this sounds like the match of the year to him. He asked if Vince would suspend him for saying something Vince didn't like. 

Vince told Cena not to piss him off. He said not to be Hogan or any of the guys before him. Vince said he doesn't believe Cena can beat him. Cena said to take a chance and give the people what they want. Vince said he doesn't give a damn what the people want, it's his company and he does what is right for them. 

Cena said he gets it. He then said it's not what he signed up for. He said he busts his ass for Vince and he believes the belt stands for something. He said Vince is worried that the belt is meaningless, but by sending Punk away he made it meaningless. Cena handed the belt to Vince and walked out. Vince stopped him and followed him up the ramp. He stood face to face with Cena on the ramp and said Punk is reinstated and he has the match.

Vince said that if Punk walks out of Chicago with the title, he is firing Cena.

Great promo to end next week's Raw!

wow


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

I smell a Cena heel turn if he loses...with the crowd fully against him, and he is blamed for losing the title, could that cause him to snap? Im loving this!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

haha damn, now I really don't know how this goes.

Cause if Cena gets 'fired' then he can take his long deserved break and come back for WM, leaving us with a summer of Punk.

I can still see Punk losing however, but the Cena getting fired makes me guess a little bit more.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I find it a little unbelievable that Vince doesn't think Cena can beat Punk. :side:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

anyone else think punk will end up winning and then this gives cena some time off to heal up?? since he was rumored to be injured?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Well that spells it out for everybody Cena beats Punk


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow I'm really excited to see Cena actually cut a serious promo.

Who is this company? AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH THE REGULAR, SHITTY WWE?!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Its a shame CM Punk will get physically raped by Cena at MITB and then get fired (kayfabe). 

Now i am wishing it was the real shoot.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I never been this excited about an angle in my life.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This is a bit of a stretch, I know, but perhaps they might be leading up to some kind of Talent vs Company uprising angle??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't want to sound like like every other person on here who has posted this for the last 6 years but...why do I feel like this will be the moment where Cena turns?

You have Punk in his hometown who will be the obvious face, he gets reinstated, McMahon is now involved and he doesn't think Cena can win. If Punk is really leaving, Vince probably told him to go balls out in order for this get exposure. Everyone is now paying attention to this match..all eyes are on them and boom...turn Cena heel in Chicago and he retains the title.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Please WWE, PLEASE don't fuck this up.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybe it's finally time for Cena's break?

One thing is for sure, WWE, you put up such a shitty Capitol Punishment PPV, and 2 awful 3 hour RAWs, but within one week, aw hell, one promo, you made me pumped yet again. Dont F this up!!! I cannot WAIT until July 17th!!!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Cena heel turn at MITB?


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I don't want to sound like like every other person on here who has posted this for the last 6 years but...why do I feel like this will be the moment where Cena turns?
> 
> You have Punk in his hometown who will be the obvious face, he gets reinstated, McMahon is now involved and he doesn't think Cena can win. If Punk is really leaving, Vince probably told him to go balls out in order for this get exposure. Everyone is now paying attention to this match..all eyes are on them and boom...turn Cena heel in Chicago and he retains the title.


Cena turning heel? There's a bigger chance of Golden Girls having a new season.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

These spoilers could potentially confirm that Cena wins at MITB. There were many possibilities for MITB and many outcomes but they've simmered down after this promo. Don't see why they would go with a Cena fired angle after that horrendous one just last year. Who knows though, maybe they'll come out with something different like they have with the beginning of this promo.


Otherwise, expect a Survivor Series 2010-like disappointment.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I don't want to sound like like every other person on here who has posted this for the last 6 years but...why do I feel like this will be the moment where Cena turns?
> 
> You have Punk in his hometown who will be the obvious face, he gets reinstated, McMahon is now involved and he doesn't think Cena can win. If Punk is really leaving, Vince probably told him to go balls out in order for this get exposure. Everyone is now paying attention to this match..all eyes are on them and boom...turn Cena heel in Chicago and he retains the title.


Really don't know what to expect. I mean...If Punk wins and Cena gets fired, then great we have something fresh and the possibility of a summer of Punk. On the other hand...I don't see Cena winning "clean" due to Vince's involvement (doesn't believe he can beat Punk) - so maybe Vince "screws" Punk, Cena wins. Or the other way around.

I'm just talking out my ass, but I'm excited.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I don't want to sound like like every other person on here who has posted this for the last 6 years but...why do I feel like this will be the moment where Cena turns?
> 
> You have Punk in his hometown who will be the obvious face, he gets reinstated, McMahon is now involved and he doesn't think Cena can win. If Punk is really leaving, Vince probably told him to go balls out in order for this get exposure. Everyone is now paying attention to this match..all eyes are on them and boom...turn Cena heel in Chicago and he retains the title.


I think Vince will help Punk win the tittle leading Austin to come back


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I still do not see Punk losing in Chicago, and I also see Cena taking the break and what a better time than in the midst of one of the most epic storylines of all time.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't necessarily say that. Amber could be onto something. That Punk promo was outstanding. Now next week's Mcmahon-Cena promo sounds amazing & the whole Cena being fired thing is not so much a dead give away to him retaining but to Mcmahon not believing in him. I believe Punk will be in control and just to have Cena win and all hell breaks loose. I'm hoping the next 3 weeks is filled with shit like this. The WWE has something huge.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's something a bit overlooked:

What about the Nexus? Granted, I personally couldn't give a shit what happens to them, but are they going to be fit into this at all? Or will they (hopefully) just be pushed to the side?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Im sure a vid of this cena/vince will be up soon.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

vince screwing cena is a huge possibility ..


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Remember guys the whole RUMORS of old generation vs new at Mania? Sounds lame but this could be where it is coming from. 

Austin vs. Punk
Cena vs. Rock
*
*Think about it?*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

We all know that Cena is going to keep the title regardless of what happens.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

O


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Punk wins, MITB winner cashes in on him, so Cena loses the belt but the title "doesn't leave"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

In my eyes this can go a few ways. The ways I'm hoping are either Punk wins and they both take a much needed break from the organization. Especially Cena, God knows he needs a break. Or Cena turns heel in Punk's hometown and wins. Or Cena wins and Punk leaves with nothing, this is probably the most likely/obvious result even though I want to see how WWE would be without Punk or Cena or a WWE title. Hmm?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

CM Punk might turn face. There were a few guys in the front row bowing to him while he delivered that promo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I don't want to sound like like every other person on here who has posted this for the last 6 years but...why do I feel like this will be the moment where Cena turns?
> 
> You have Punk in his hometown who will be the obvious face, he gets reinstated, McMahon is now involved and he doesn't think Cena can win. If Punk is really leaving, Vince probably told him to go balls out in order for this get exposure. Everyone is now paying attention to this match..all eyes are on them and boom...turn Cena heel in Chicago and he retains the title.


I can see that scenario happening or Punk and McMahon screwing Cena and getting him fired and then whatever happens after that...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

mordeaci said:


> These spoilers could potentially confirm that Cena wins at MITB. There were many possibilities for MITB and many outcomes but they've simmered down after this promo. Don't see why they would go with a Cena fired angle after that horrendous one just last year. Who knows though, maybe they'll come out with something different like they have with the beginning of this promo.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, expect a Survivor Series 2010-like disappointment.


CM Punk is your new champion at MITB, Cena is getting ready to finally get that vacation


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Punk wins, MITB winner cashes in on him, so Cena loses the belt but the title "doesn't leave"



Ugh, I really hope they don't ruin this with a stupid MITB cash in.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So Punk's re-instated and back into the same organization he tore apart and despises? Joy!!!!


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

so no Cena/Del Rio at summerslam?

Cena not at the biggest PPV of the Summer? 

I find it hard to believe...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

fuck me i knew i shouldn't have read the spoilers. end promo sounds amazing


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm liking people's idea of Punk winning with Cena taking his break.
I don't think Cena will turn heel til WM. But a break is definitely needed.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

is this event in vegas????????


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> So Punk's re-instated and back into the same organization he tore apart and despises? Joy!!!!


It's all about him leaving the company as the Champion, taking the belt with him, christ...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Uh, I have a crazy scenario, let's pretend this happens, CM Punk wins.. Cena is fired.. doesn't change the fact that Punk is leaving but then someone with MITB cashes in..


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Cena might not be leaving. I think what Vince said may have been more of a threat to Cena than a stipulation. Vince doesn't want Punk to walk away champion so him saying Cena's fired is more of a threat.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Punk beats Cena Vince comes out fires Cena (he gets his break) but then ask the Raw MITB winner to come and cash in the MITB briefcase course the tired Punk loses and there you go WWE title stays in WWE


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Interesting scenarios from all you guys:

*
Here's what could go down:*

a) Cena wins clean (boring but possible)
b)CM Punk wins clean (no chance in hell)
c)Vince helps Cena win (small chance but you never know)
d)Vince helps CM Punk win (more likely scenario)
e)Other (possible)

Edit: and for the MITB winner cashing in on that night, i hope not.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Brye said:


> I find it a little unbelievable that Vince doesn't think Cena can beat Punk. :side:


In the eyes of kayfabe or the fact he chooses the outcome....fuck it Cena should win regardless of how you view it. Fucking Vince. I swear as soon as we lose all faith in the product and believe it's on the decline, shit like this happens. Last year it was the Nexus, and we all know how well that went. Vince better not fuck this up, this can resonate into a new era of the WWE, not the Attitude era don't get me wrong, but something different.
There are so many scenarios that this can go in, that we're honestly clueless at how it will end, even though most of us expect Cena to win. What if he doesn't? I mean this isn't truth, where he's 40 years old and black, chances are he won't win if he was put in this spot. This is CM Punk, he's proven time and time again that he is the best on the mic today, especially after tonight when he cut one of the greatest promos ever, undoubtedly. He's still fairly young, but since he doesn't have Cena's workload he can go a lot longer than Cena can. You say he's not a draw yet the internet is buzzing about this, and it can spill over to mainstream, who knows? What if Punk does win? WWE with no Cena? Not 'fired' Cena last year where he was still around, but actually gone for an extended amount of time. Who would Punk feud with after? It would have to be someone as big as Cena, because as much as I like him, a feud with any face other than Orton and Cena that's active right now would fuckin' suck and not be close to the buzz this has caused.
I really hope WWE does not screw this up, if they go about this right, then they can seriously cash in, and at the same time renew faith into the product.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> :lmao


hey we got zack ryder on tv and we got it


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Canadian said:


> Uh, I have a crazy scenario, let's pretend this happens, CM Punk wins.. Cena is fired.. doesn't change the fact that Punk is leaving but then someone with MITB cashes in..


Unless WWE gives MITB to Mysterio or Riley that will not happen. I can't see someone Del Rio cashing in that contract on CM Punk.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Unless WWE gives MITB to Mysterio or Riley that will not happen. I can't see someone Del Rio cashing in that contract on CM Punk.


Since it's in Chicago, the person will be booed no matter what.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm so fucking glad that Del Rio isn't the #1 contender though. Although if they really want him to get some heat they would have him cash it in and he'd get booed to all hell.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

DubC said:


> I think Vince will help Punk win the title leading Austin to come back



I actually believe this might be something. Cena is gone until WM. & Austin even said he was ready for one more run, so he comes back and feuds with heel Mcmahon/Punk and then at WM its Austin-Punk, Rock-Cena.


----------



## ihipnotic (Jun 24, 2011)

Will everybody shut the fuck up about it being a work! OMG, of course they didn't let Punk say whatever he wanted, can you all stop pointing that out!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

kobra860 said:


> Since it's in Chicago, the person will be booed no matter what.


I guess but it's still a heel cashing in on a heel who at least taking about the character hates people that cheer for him even more than the people who boo him.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This is part of a great long storyline leading up to Austin vs Punk at Mania


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

ColtonSoFresh said:


> I actually believe this might be something. Cena is gone until WM. & Austin even said he was ready for one more run, so he comes back and feuds with heel Mcmahon/Punk and then at WM its Austin-Punk, Rock-Cena.


I agree, with Punk wearing Austins merch. tonight, he can say "Steve, I looked up to you, the reason why I did that, was because I wanted to have a moment like yours, and now, people look at my shoot, and say it was better than Austin 3:16. Well, CM 6:27 says you just got Punked!" Best I could come up with at the moment, but I hope you see where I am going with this. Perhaps the greatest build up ever. I think Punk v. Austin and Rock v. Cena would make the greatest WrestleMania in history.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Well, if Cena were to actually take time off, WWE would need someone who can be the big star while he's gone, but I don't think that guy will be Stone Cold. I'll never say never, but the chances of Austin feuding with a Punk/McMahon combo or a Punk/Austin WrestleMania match are very, very low. I would love to be wrong, but I just don't see that, my friend.

On the realistic side, I'm thinking Cena defeats Punk in a great match with a fantastic crowd in what will surely be one of the best PPVs of this era. Don't get me wrong, I think this angle is incredible and I would love for Punk to win, but I think he really is leaving. But man, what a heck of a way to go out.

EDIT: More than likely, now that I think about, if Cena were to take time off, it's likely that Triple H would return and feud with Punk over the WWE Championship, which would be very cool, in my opinion. I have always wanted to see a Punk/HHH feud and an epic championship match.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

ADR will come out and bitch next week that they took him out of the match. Some how ADR will get put back into the match. That way 


1. ADR wins the title. 

2. Cena didn't let Punk leave as champion so he is not fired.

3. CM Punk doesn't leave with the title.

Then so Cena doesn't to really lose clean he will do something to Punk to put both of them out and ADR will get a sneak type win. 

John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio at SummerSlam. The storyline will be that ADR didn't beat Cena because he was trying to stop punk from leaving with the title and being fired. No way they fire Cena twice within a year.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

If you didn't enjoy this, what DO you enjoy? What do you want to see? I don't see how anyone could complain about this.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That would be amazing if it was austin/punk at SS.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The only way this can get better is if Jericho comes back :side:


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

mb1025 said:


> ADR will come out and bitch next week that they took him out of the match. Some how ADR will get put back into the match. That way
> 
> 
> 1. ADR wins the title.
> ...



Damn you! This is July 4th spoilers, not MITB spoilers!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Evolution said:


> The only way this can get better is if Jericho comes back :side:


*
IAmJericho:
So anything newsworthy happen on Raw tonight?
*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Punk will not walk out with the belt, just remember elimination chamber 2010 Punk is beating Cena but Del Rio is still the #1 contender..


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Brye said:


> I find it a little unbelievable that Vince doesn't think Cena can beat Punk. :side:


It's all a plan. Vince screws Cena, Punk becomes the "corporate champ." I don't know if that's what you'd call it.. The reason Vince doesn't think Cena can beat Punk is because in the end he knows he's going to screw him all along. 

Or... Punk beats Cena clean, Cena gets a break. Cena is blamed for everything and booed by the fans in Chicago, and it causes him to be pushed over the breaking point, finally snapping and turning. 

Either way Punk needs to win for the payoff to be anywhere as good as the first 2 chapters were...


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*it makes perfect sense. punk wearing austin's shirt. soon this will become an angle where punk takes on austin. nice to actually see wwe foretell a story*


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> it being fake, takes away all the coolness of the promo


Its ALL FAKE


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I know everyone saying this, but I haven't been this excited for WWE in so long. I couldn't keep my eyes of the tv while punk went off.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

buffalochipster said:


> I agree, with Punk wearing Austins merch. tonight, he can say "Steve, I looked up to you, the reason why I did that, was because I wanted to have a moment like yours, and now, people look at my shoot, and say it was better than Austin 3:16. Well, CM 6:27 says you just got Punked!" Best I could come up with at the moment, but I hope you see where I am going with this. Perhaps the greatest build up ever. I think Punk v. Austin and Rock v. Cena would make the greatest WrestleMania in history.


I get what you're saying. Punk in the Austin merch was a hidden message. Him mentioning HHH was weird and I hope if Trips gets involved then maybe Undertaker returns and that leads to HHH/Taker 3. But yes If all this speculation is true then WM 28 will be historic. Surely they'll start a different era.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Fiasco said:


> If you didn't enjoy this, what DO you enjoy? What do you want to see? I don't see how anyone could complain about this.


If someone didn't enjoy this, they need to just stop watching wrestling.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ditcka said:


> *
> IAmJericho:
> So anything newsworthy happen on Raw tonight?
> *


:lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I hate that they added that stipulation. Pretty much leaves Punk with no chance of walking out champ


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Punk's speech was the PG Era's Austin 3:16.

July 17th will be the PG Era's Montreal Screwjob.

Double screwjob, actually. Nothing was an accident tonight. First we have HBK drawing parallels between himself and Punk foreshadowing Vince screwing Cena. Then we have Punk in Stone Cold's shirt talking about ass-kissing and being on the talk shows. I'll bet anything that The Miz wins MitB and Vince walks him out to take the title off of Punk. Cena gets a break, Miz is the corporate champ, Punk takes on the Austin role of the DGAF who makes Vince's (HHH as the Raw GM's?) life hell.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> I hate that they added that stipulation. Pretty much leaves Punk with no chance of walking out champ


I think thats exactly why they did this....people think there is no chance Punk will win. I have a very good feeling that he will, and that will give Cena time off. Punk can than say that his contract was negotiated, and the summer of punk can continue.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Fucking awesome.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't believe cena brought up the danielson firing last year.....holy crap.

WWE is truly makking an incredible angle. Plus giving cena a serious promo and giving him an edge is awesome.

Plus punk's promo created major anticipation for next week's raw and after reading the spoilers the wwe didn't disappoint


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

And when I bring up Montreal, yes I realize the difference between the real screwjob and my predicted fake one. What I mean is that it will be the event where a bunch of the current "WWE Universe" wakes up to the fact that wrestling has been "fake" all along and the realness now becomes the new Kayfabe (Montreal birthed Mr. McMahon, I can see this story creating "Mr. Helmsley" or even, dare I dream, "Mr. Levesque".


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> *If someone didn't enjoy this, they need to just stop watching wrestling*.


i disagree completely. 

we enjoy this because we internet marks love the gossip. we love backstage shit and rumors/news, etc. 

casual fans don't enjoy this because unlike us they're not glued to the updates, the backstories etc.. they likely enjoyed the whole raw but were confused and also somewhat uninterested in some "insider" stuff


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

meh, I had Matt Striker moment, I was marking out bro!! Terrific stuff, i Hope Cena delivers to make the angle even better.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> i disagree completely.
> 
> we enjoy this because we internet marks love the gossip. we love backstage shit and rumors/news, etc.
> 
> casual fans don't enjoy this because unlike us they're not glued to the updates, the backstories etc.. they likely enjoyed the whole raw but were confused and also somewhat uninterested in some "insider" stuff


Doesn't it seem a little bit silly to you that its o.k. for someone like a "Casual Fan" to come into anything completely uninformed on the subject and then complain about how it doesn't make sense?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hope the stipulation doesn't make it obvious...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So where the fuck does the Nexus pull into this?

God they're so useless.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

man... Triple H is not a doofus!!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Doesn't it seem a little bit silly to you that its o.k. for someone like a "Casual Fan" to come into anything completely uninformed on the subject and then complain about how it doesn't make sense?


No. Because they have every fucking right to complain. Casual fans make the most money for the WWE. You think the 10 percenters are giving them all the cash? Think again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

For all the money I've put into Vince's pocket, I think I deserve to be able to book like 5 minutes of a Raw or something. :side:


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> No. Because they have every fucking right to complain. Casual fans make the most money for the WWE. You think the 10 percenters are giving them all the cash? Think again.


Fuck a casual fan or 10 percenter a fan is a fucking fan end of discussion. There's no such thing as a fucking casual fan once you enjoy the product your a fan.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

There are several scenarios but I feel like Punk will win, making the IWC expect Cena to be fired and go crazy until the MITB winner cashes in and wins the belt, and Cena isn't fired. But I'll just hope Punk wins in any fashion.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> No. Because they have every fucking right to complain. Casual fans make the most money for the WWE. You think the 10 percenters are giving them all the cash? Think again.


Whoa aren't you a rebel 

WE make money for them aswell. WE are still watching shows which makes them money. WE watch no matter what, we are not fair weather fans. We also buy DVDs, merchandise (zack ryder, anyone) and, we are frankly, what the business needs to evolve. Bookers need to take advantage of the knowledge fans nowadays have on the business. There is no such thing as an IWC. Everybody uses the internet, and every wrestling fan 13+ probably reads about wrestling once in a while. If you think they don't, you've clearly not have left your house since 1999. And as a final note: Us "10 percenters" actually GO to PPVs, tapings, house shows, and live events. That's why there are always smarks on every raw.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

jw116104 said:


> Punk's speech was the PG Era's Austin 3:16.
> 
> July 17th will be the PG Era's Montreal Screwjob.
> 
> Double screwjob, actually. Nothing was an accident tonight. First we have HBK drawing parallels between himself and Punk foreshadowing Vince screwing Cena. Then we have Punk in Stone Cold's shirt talking about ass-kissing and being on the talk shows. I'll bet anything that The Miz wins MitB and Vince walks him out to take the title off of Punk. Cena gets a break, Miz is the corporate champ, Punk takes on the Austin role of the DGAF who makes Vince's (HHH as the Raw GM's?) life hell.


Don't say things like that!!! That's way too good!
I hate getting so excited (thinking stuff like this is true) and then being completely disappointed. Haha.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

This > Nexus


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I really hate that I couldn't resist reading these. God this is ****ing AWESOME.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Someone in the IWC must have revealing photo's or information about Vince, lol. This is like a dream.

Then again this whole angle could be created just to get Cena over with the adults.


----------



## T L W E (Oct 25, 2006)

cm punk will win, mitb winner of raw will cash in but lose, then wade barret from smackdown will cash in and win. win/win situation


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Brye said:


> I find it a little unbelievable that Vince doesn't think Cena can beat Punk. :side:


Punk is 4-0 against Cena.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

T L W E said:


> cm punk will win, mitb winner of raw will cash in but lose, then wade barret from smackdown will cash in and win. win/win situation


How would that work? Unless Vince gets so desperate he allows it.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

If Del Rio is number one contender i'm guessing he'll face the winner of Cena vs Punk which will be Cena


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> If Del Rio is number one contender i'm guessing he'll face the winner of Cena vs Punk which will be Cena


3 way at MITB.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I just read some fans at the show are trying to leak on youtube parts of raw lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

yoseftigger said:


> Punk is 4-0 against Cena.


All time? Cena has a win over him.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, the promo was definitely a worked now, but still the best thing to happen to WWE this year.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

All time Punk is 4-2 against Cena 1 on 1.

Unfortunately there are too many ways this can go for us to accurately speculate, there are so many epic ways this story can go.

However, given WWE's proven history of cocking up potentially great angles, I'm not putting too much stock in it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sounds great and I am kind of hoping Vince screws Cena at MITB and forms some new version of The Corporation led by Punk. R-Truth and even Zack Ryder could easily join due to their respective conspiracies. I just hope this doesn't get messed up.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

will94 said:


> After the match, while everyone was still in the ring, Zack Ryder came out onto the stage and said ‘Woo woo woo you know it’ and left.


Would be amazing if they tied this in with the Punk storyline.

Hell, who would mark for McGuilliwhatever if he came out and bitched about his ridiculous name?

This has a lot of potential.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

What if when this airs, Ryder's entrance is before a break and when we come back, the WWWYKI is treated like Vince sent Ryder out to do a promo on Raw and then cut to commercial to fuck with him?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Just saw a video. Only Vince entrance though. Dammit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really sucks that they had to have a taped show right after this monumental segment. 
The speculation and anticipation would have lasted for the whole week. 
Still will be an amazing story that has so many different ways to go.


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

wow The WWE is trying to get rid of this idea that Cena isn't an ass kisser and trying to have him defy Vince but it a nice way lol

CM Punk dropped the best promo in this era point blank and he better come back or else all you will hear on Raw for months will be CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

cm punk was fucking gold on the mic tonight weather it was a work or shoot. it sounded too real IMO.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

1. That was an absolutely amazing promo from Punk. I only recently restarted watching wrestling again (Wrestlemania), but I was a huge fan back in the Attitude Era and watched regularly from mid 2005 - the end of 2007. That promo was better than anything I have seen in the WWE since the Attitude Era. This could be a huge turning point for the direction of the WWE going forward. I hope to Hell that it is.

2. Not as big a fan of chapter two (this upcoming RAW) as I was of chapter 1 (Punk's promo tonight). I just don't see any way that John Cena is "fired" and not main eventing SummerSlam. To me, that stipulation really detracts from the angle.

3. The atmosphere for the Punk-Cena match in Chicago is going to be worth the price of the PPV itself.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

A new corporation will be formed. Based off of conspiracy theories or similar reasons. R-truth(obvy) Ryder(more dark character) Punk, Mcmahon (screwjob against Cena, he is fired) WWE is ran by these characters gathering up more people, leading to Austin returning, HHH having a role somehow. Throw other big stars in there. ROH invasion? hell I don't know where I am going with this but does this make any sense?


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

I heard Mcmahon is serious about firing Cena but did the taping happen with the same set of crowd at the same night im confused?


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Is Alberto Del Rio's brief #1 Contendership a glimpse at him eventually winning MITB?


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

This might be the first time they've taped Raw a week in advance that made me still want to watch the show, regardless of knowing what happened.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

RVD 1010 said:


> This might be the first time they've taped Raw a week in advance that made me still want to watch the show, regardless of knowing what happened.



Same....I just couldn't resist reading spoilers for next week lol.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

oh why i just entered this thread


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Someone in the IWC must have revealing photo's or information about Vince, lol. This is like a dream.
> 
> Then again this whole angle could be created just to get Cena over with the adults.


Unfortunately that's what it looks like after reading these spoilers. They are trying to get Cena over with the adults and internet fans by having him speak up on Punk's behalf. Just another sad attempt to get that hack over with anything over the age of 10. Doesn't detract from the brilliance of Punk's promo today though.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

ric6y said:


> oh why i just entered this thread


I felt the same way


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Didn't realise it was taped already :S Or is this just very precise guest work lol? But tbh I'm gonna watch either way this whole Punk thing is the best angle in a while!


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

I shouldn't have entered this thread. Damn you spoilers!

Anyway, this is a great way to turn Cena heel. There are so many different directions this feud can end or even begin at MITB.

I see Cena losing, get fired (have his break) and make his return somewhere down the line. 

But I'd rather see him turn heel, which will also make for the Rock/Cena match to be even more better.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

This just made me more angry with Cena.
"all about the fans"
Yet he is this kiddyshit today. LOL.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Ye I can see Cena beaten in a screwjob ending, where Vince helps Punk Win and starts a long feud with Cena. Could make for good tv for the coming months, lets just hope wwe don't drop the ball on this one! LONG LIVE CM PUNK!


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Yea, I see Punk winning the title and Cena getting "Fired"-which is Cena's few month break. Cena returns sometime this fall due to the GM rehiring Cena and proceeds with a Punk-Cena fued till about the Rumble. I could be wrong though, just my take.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I'm still miffed that Alberto Del Stinko won the Triple Threat match.

I mean....Truth beat John Cena just recently. 

What's the point of making that a #1 contenders match if you're going to reinstate Punk anyway?? 


I guess it's just another attempt to make Alberto Del Snore-o get some momentum. Thank god Truth wasn't the one pinned by Him.


----------



## nachoman (Mar 1, 2011)

why do such a cliff hanger ending like that and then do a taped show right after?

so everyone knows its a worked shoot

they should have done it at the end of the july 4th show so people have 2 weeks to speculate on wtf is going on


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

nachoman said:


> why do such a cliff hanger ending like that and then do a taped show right after?
> 
> so everyone knows its a worked shoot
> 
> they should have done it at the end of the july 4th show so people have 2 weeks to speculate on wtf is going on


*THIS. +10000000.* 


PLUS, with it being Taped, guess what else comes into play now?

The Dreaded FAKE-CROWD-NOISE MACHINE OF DOOM!


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm glad it was a work. A real shoot would've got him fired at the same moment.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The worked shoot was still great, and deep down Punk meant every single word he said.

This storyline has massive potential though, I'll definitely be giving it a watch next week.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena Vince Promo Mid card given promo time is this WWE.


----------



## SheamDaGAWD (Jun 28, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> I'm still miffed that Alberto Del Stinko won the Triple Threat match.
> 
> I mean....Truth beat John Cena just recently.
> 
> ...


adr is winning mitb thats why


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

So it was indeed a work. Still truthful in every way.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

optikk sucks said:


> So it was indeed a work. Still truthful in every way.


It won't happen, because there's not a strong face in either HUnter or 'Taker to compete against them, but imagine Cena turning heel and joining Punk and McMahon in a New Corporation? 

The whole shoot is a ruse, and the three then band together to rule Raw and the WWE in general.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

McMahon is going to screw Cena IMO (No ****).


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> McMahon is going to screw Cena IMO (No ****).


Ye, like how Vince and Stone Cold teamed up at Wrestlemania 17 on the rock!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> McMahon is going to screw Cena IMO (No ****).


Can see it. It would be a pretty good storyline to run with over the summer and up to the Rumble.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> McMahon is going to screw Cena IMO (No ****).


Would be brilliant, and give Cena some time off. I'm all for anything that means more TV time for Vinny Mac.


----------



## Thefinalcountdown (Apr 29, 2011)

i hate the stip...cena wins..wasnt it rumored cena del rio pencilled for summerslam


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

CM Punk becomes the new Corporate Champion 

Also, people who are dissapointed it wasn't a real shoot are pretty damn stupid. If it was a shoot, he would've been cut off after 1 minute or less. They actually have the power to do that


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Thefinalcountdown said:


> i hate the stip...cena wins..wasnt it rumored cena del rio pencilled for summerslam


Possibly change of plans, So now we got Alberto who is number one contender, and we will have the winner of the MITB also a contender....


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Thefinalcountdown said:


> i hate the stip...cena wins..wasnt it rumored cena del rio pencilled for summerslam


Since then we've also heard reports of Cena being in very bad physical condition. Can't work him too hard with that big money match already set in stone.

Also, this is a potentially monumental feud, worth scrapping any plans for, especially ones involving a superstar who's not over at all.

If it was Cena vs The Big O...Maybe. LOL


----------



## Thefinalcountdown (Apr 29, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> Possibly change of plans, So now we got Alberto who is number one contender, and we will have the winner of the MITB also a contender....


yeh i was thinking the same..wens adr getin his shot..has to be afta mitb unless they pull a morrison..but then theres the mitb winner but that story can run for months


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i'm loving this storyline/angle..
i was already happy with a long-ish punk/cena feud, but punk is on fire at the mo...and with cena being less of a kiddie cartoon character in this angle really helps too.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh and it appears Vince has turned heel again, which could point to more TV time for him... fingers crossed.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Didn't read the whole thread, just going to say sounds like Cena has a movie or might need time off for injury, if Punk wins it makes sense. Though Cena getting fired again is repetitive but that doesn't mean much to WWE creative.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

There's no way Punk's going to win now. Not a chance.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Even if it was a work which obviously it looks like it is doesan't hide the fact that he was spot on about everything he said last night. IMO I think it was one of the best promos ever.
I really can't wait to see where there going with this.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cena needs a month or two off so he can heal any injuries. Just to make sure he will be fine for Wrestlemania I think


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

AARGH!! Monday is so frickin far away!


----------



## Mjohnson783 (Feb 8, 2011)

"Vince tells Cena that if Punk walks out of Chicago with the title then John Cena is fired."

I think this is quite interesting use of words... Punk to beat Cena but lose the title on the same night is how I'd possibly call it. Unless Cena is taking time off, of course.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Poor Zack Ryder... 

If this is a push, it's not being booked very well.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

So he tells everyone they are going to move forward and play it like he never existed...then he goes and demands to face Punk at MITB and use the main event to focus around Punk?
Think it is pretty safe to say that it was a work (as if we didnt know) and Cena is walking out MITB as champion. If he doesnt then I will be even more surprised than I was during the promo last night and congratulate them all for doing the unpredictable once again. I miss when WWE was like this all the time


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

sirdangolot5 said:


> Poor Zack Ryder...
> 
> If this is a push, it's not being booked very well.


Not entirely sure why he's coming out after a random tag match just to say his catchphrase.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol at Ryder.

He fucking sucks broski's.

Comedy character, joke, lols.

About time this obsession with him ends.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> lol at Ryder.
> 
> He fucking sucks broski's.
> 
> ...


He is entertaining, fresh and not really that bad in the ring,
Hopefully he is not going away :flip


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

ryder coming out for his catchphrase is just the beginning. He will appear more and more as time goes on and once his t-shirt and headbands go on sale he will get a proper push. You know it!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone else think this could lead to Cena taking his long awaited "break" that he needs due to injuries, and Punk becoming the new "corporate champion" with Vince on his side

Something along the lines of Vince screws Cena (with the anaconda vice instead of the sharpshooter) and Vince sides with Punk, reveals Punk has signed a new contract and Cena is gone... but then comes Punk's new challenger... Triple H

With Punks promo saying WWE will be taken over by his idiot son in law and whatnot, I think there would be potential for some epic storylines and promos, especially with Vince on Punk's side. The feud could culminate with HHH getting Cena a chance to be re-instated, and at TLC we get Punk v Cena in a Ladder match for both the WWE Championship and Cena's contract.

This probably sounds like a clusterfuck with the way i'm writing it, but the potential storylines and ideas are there


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk to beat Cena.. Triple H vs. CM Punk at Summerslam.


----------



## videocruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

Why did they have to pre tape a show >.> . Why cant they just ever once record a raw show in australia >> , i so would of gotten front row for that.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

at least we know it's a work now, but I'm still intrigued as to what will happen at MITB.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It looks like he might get a Vince/Cena feud. I wonder how The Rock is going to fit into this though?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> it being fake, takes away all the coolness of the promo


No, it doesn't, you immature child.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Cena's still going to lose. Vince's stipulation was that if Punk "leaves the arena" as champion, Cena is fired. Cena will lose the match, but Punk will lose the title before the show ends, leading to Cena being safe.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> Cena's still going to lose. Vince's stipulation was that if Punk "leaves the arena" as champion, Cena is fired. Cena will lose the match, but Punk will lose the title before the show ends, leading to Cena being safe.


I see that happening as well.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I honestly think Punk is going to win at MITB so Cena can have his much needed time off before WM 28.


----------



## xnlbx (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike` said:


> I honestly think Punk is going to win at MITB so Cena can have his much needed time off before WM 28.


I can see this happenning!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL what the hell is this?

This is just a joke right?

Zack enter the rings,sayw WOO WOO WOO and leaves!?WTF I DONT EVEN...:no:


:banplz:


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope Cena does not win and this is all over, that would be awful

if Punk wins but loses to the MITB winner, that would suck too, 

my predictions , Punk & VINCE are in on this together, another CORPORATION ??? Vince screws Cena to make Punk win


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i will love to see Vince at the ringside calling the belt during the anaconda vice and then celebrating with CM Punk callin him his new " Corporate Champion", praising him like a role model who don't smoke, drink etc.. 
this would be fucking awesome


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

peowulf said:


> No, it doesn't, you immature child.


You watch people fake fight in their drawers, and u have the nerve to call other people immature? :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

will94 said:


> Cena's still going to lose. Vince's stipulation was that if Punk "leaves the arena" as champion, Cena is fired. Cena will lose the match, but Punk will lose the title before the show ends, leading to Cena being safe.


Agreed. I think Punk will defeat Cena, only for one of the MITB winners to cash in (probably ADR to no reaction at all).


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Cm Punk and Vince to screw Cena at MITB, then they confirm Punk has resigned, and it was all a ploy to get the title off Cena.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

MMN said:


> Agreed. I think Punk will defeat Cena, only for one of the MITB winners to cash in (probably ADR to no reaction at all).


Bullshit if that happens. Punk should just end the night as Champion!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

greaz taker! said:


> Cm Punk and Vince to screw Cena at MITB, then they confirm Punk has resigned, and it was all a ploy to get the title off Cena.


Or Cena and Vince screw Punk out of the title and Cena turns heel?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Well it's official, Punk is never going to win. Honestly, why do they insist on putting "if Cena loses he's fired/traded" stipulations on matches? As soon as someone puts that stipulation on a Cena match, it's obvious he's not losing.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> Or Cena and Vince screw Punk out of the title and Cena turns heel?


Cena will not turn heel until after wm28 trust me. What I see happening is Punk and Vince screw Cena and punk resigns OR Cena wins and gives Punk a "show of respect" farewell.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Well it's official, Punk is never going to win. Honestly, why do they insist on putting "if Cena loses he's fired/traded" stipulations on matches? As soon as someone puts that stipulation on a Cena match, it's obvious he's not losing.


Apart from when he lost to Barrett...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ryder :lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Damn looks like a really good RAW,can't wait for MITB now,this angle is money.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Small snippet of Cena/Vince segment: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mcSdDRi0IM


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Well it's official, Punk is never going to win. Honestly, why do they insist on putting "if Cena loses he's fired/traded" stipulations on matches? As soon as someone puts that stipulation on a Cena match, it's obvious he's not losing.


Wasn't there reports of Cena working while injured and might leave for at least a month or so to recover a bit??IF true then maybe that's why there using this stipulation since the casuals and even the IWC are 100%convinced that Cena will retain!?

Vince could help Punk win,Cena gets"fired"and a few weeks before SS.....Another Mcmahon or another match stip gets Cena reinstated and Cena's first match back would be a re-match at SS and thus all being a nice build-up at one of the biggest WWE ppvs!!!!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

holy shit.

who ever created this storyline needs a fuckin award. cena will lose, take a rest (like they should have done in the first firing) and punk will be immortalised in histowy.

that's how it should go anyway..


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Rehire CM Punk you punk. :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Seriously, this storyline is so fucking intriguing. I could see the title match at MITB ending in basically any of the following 3-4 ways.

- Cena wins clean, Punk leaves to huge applause.

- Vince screws Cena out of the title and reveals that he was working with Punk all along, Cena takes time off only for Rocky to get him reinstated in the buildup to WM28 OR Cena is reinstated sometime in the next several weeks after MITB.

- Punk wins by some kind of nefarious means, no Vince interference, MITB winner cashes in on Punk and wins the title, Punk leaves to huge applause.

The only finish that I think isn't very likely at all is Punk winning clean. Oh, and Cena turning Heel by working with Vince and screwing Punk out of the title. Anybody thinking the latter might happen kind of blows my mind. There's no way Cena is turning Heel anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

how could people think it was real? if it was real we wouldn't have heard the promo.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

TheKev said:


> Rehire CM Punk you punk. :lmao


I really shouldn't watch this but god damnit I have zero self control.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Another great segment. I love the whole semi shoot vibe this thing has. Like the guys in that video said, "This is good wrestling motha fuckas!"


----------



## GoGettem (Mar 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Another great segment. I love the whole semi shoot vibe this thing has. Like the guys in that video said, "This is good *wrestling* motha fuckas!"


you mean...ENTERTAINMENT?! right?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

TheKev said:


> Rehire CM Punk you punk. :lmao


Thanks for the video! 



Huganomics said:


> .
> The only finish that I think isn't very likely at all is Punk winning clean.


I highly doubt this ending will occur but who knows.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The guy in the video is incredible.

Ugh, incredible segment. This is the best angle in so long. I mean a very fucking long time.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I now, after watching that video. Firmly believe CM Punk is staying, and staying as Champion. And Vince will screw Cena, and Punk will join some sort of force or something with Vince.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Well that makes the WWE even more brilliant for having the balls to let Punk freestyle all of that stuff. MITB is def going to be a huge PPV.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

Why is Raw being taped now?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I now, after watching that video. Firmly believe CM Punk is staying, and staying as Champion. And Vince will screw Cena, and Punk will join some sort of force or something with Vince.


Yeah, I'm thinking this is what will most likely happen.



Equilibrium said:


> Why is Raw being taped now?


They're going on a World Tour for all of next week.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Im having serious thoughts of buying MITB in HD, but i want to save for summerslam...GOD DAMN. I got good stream websites so i'll stream on there and then watch SS on TV.

Did Vince say raw's gonna be in chicago next week!?!?


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Equilibrium said:


> Why is Raw being taped now?


Same question here. Why the taping?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm assuming either because of July 4th or touring.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn that vince/cena promo was INTENSE! HELL OF A JOB WWE! Can't wait to see that next week.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

You know what?

I honestly see Punk winning at MITB.

and the main event heading into Summerslam will be:

Triple H with Steph vs. CM Punk with Vince. I'd love it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> You know what?
> 
> I honestly see Punk winning at MITB.
> 
> ...


I think the same although part of me hopes they can stretch it out to next year's Mania to completely put it over the top. I really don't care though as it will give me a feud I have been dying to see in Punk/Trips. So many possibilities lol. I only hope they actually come through on this and don't fuck it up.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I think the same although part of me hopes they can stretch it out to next year's Mania to completely put it over the top. I really don't care though as it will give me a feud I have been dying to see in Punk/Trips. So many possibilities lol. *I only hope they actually come through on this and don't fuck it up.*


My hopes exactly. Triple H vs. Punk would be a feud for the ages no doubt. Oh how devastated I'll be if the main event ends up being Cena and Alberto Del fucking Rio. At this point, it'd be a huge mistake to let Punk walk not heading into SS.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

TheKev said:


> Rehire CM Punk you punk. :lmao


Homicide was at Raw last night?

Anyways, credit where credit is due, this story is intriguing.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*QUICK QUESTION>

SO Raw was taped in the same arena right? Does that mean the audience got to see two Raw shows for free?*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> You know what?
> 
> I honestly see Punk winning at MITB.
> 
> ...


This would be great. I'd like this or him vs Austin


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

People keep throwing Triple H's name around. What has he done to automatically get tossed into the title picture except take time off?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

God, I'm hoping they do this right as it has been awesome so far, but I'm haunted by the John Cena/Nexus firing angle. I have a bad feeling they'll fuck this up somehow.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Marv95 said:


> People keep throwing Triple H's name around. What has he done to automatically get tossed into the title picture except take time off?


Well if Punk does win and Cena does take time off, they'll need a big babyface to feud with Punk who hasn't feuded with him yet. Triple H would be _perfect_ for his opponent. I remember hearing rumors of him returning for the show, too. But with all rumors, I take it for what they're worth.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Marv95 said:


> People keep throwing Triple H's name around. What has he done to automatically get tossed into the title picture except take time off?


Because a HHH/Punk feud has epic written all over it and if they do it starting from this juncture right now then it has money written all over it too. Besides, it's not like HHH needs to go through some sort of tournament to get a title shot. He's Triple fucking H. If he shows up and asks for a shot at the belt it's taken seriously because of his legacy and who he is. Same goes for Taker or Cena or Rock or whoever.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

What I see happening is. Punk & Vince will screw cena over. cena is "fired" to heal some injures he has. Punk will be gone for a few months since his contract really doesn't expire till September. During this time, the E will have a newly designed WWE title & finally get rid of that horrible belt they have now. 

They will hold some kind of tournament, kinda like a King of the Ring tournament. Like they did back at Survivor Series 98.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> What I see happening is. Punk & Vince will screw cena over. cena is "fired" to heal some injures he has. Punk will be gone for a few months since his contract really doesn't expire till September. During this time, the E will have a newly designed WWE title & finally get rid of that horrible belt they have now.
> 
> They will hold some kind of tournament, kinda like a King of the Ring tournament. Like they did back at Survivor Series 98.


That's not a bad idea. But what I would do is have the WHC defended on both shows like 2002 instead of having two world title belts. Hold a tournament for that title and make it the WWE WHC.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

TheKev said:


> Rehire CM Punk you punk. :lmao


i hate it when the person recording talks through the video


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay, so.. here are my thoughts on this angle and a way it could play out. I know a lot of people have been talking, and this is just another voice in the choir, but bare with me.

We know Punk is reinstated for the match at MITB, and that Del Rio won a #1 contender match. If Punk wins at MITB, Cena is fired.

On the RAW for 7/11, Punk appears on the tron to tell Cena he won't be showing his face in WWE until his match. He reaffirms some of what he said during his worked shoot, telling Cena that he doesn't hate him, but he's doing what he's doing to prove that he's the best in the world and to show the fans (to continue with his motif of rebelling, and WWE would allow it, I'd have him refer to them as marks) that he is the face of wrestling, not Cena.

Cena fires back, saying how he never wanted to be the face of the company, he just loves the business and respects the fans. He works the hardest and has earned his place. Punk responds, telling Cena he won't have to worry about working hard, because Punk is leaving with the title and Cena will be fired. Cena doesn't like it, but says he respects the business and will be fired if Punk does win.

At MITB, Punk goes over Cena after a back-and-forth match with both men pulling out all of their best. After several near falls, Punk picks up the win via the Pepsi Plunge. Punk takes the belt and spray paints (or uses paint, marker, whatever) to put the straight edge X across the WWE logo, holds it up and then walks out of the arena.

On the next RAW, we open with McMahon coming on and saying Cena is fired. He says he's not sure what that means for Cena/Rock at WM28, but rest assured the fans will go home happy. He mentions Del Rio, and that because he won the #1 contender match, will be the first man in the match for the vacant WWE Title when they can get it back from Punk.

Danielson's music hits and he interrupts, telling Vince that Punk has inspired a lot of the guys in the back to speak up and he's brought some friends with him. Out come some of RoH's roster (not currently up to date with them, I apologize). With them behind Bryan, they physically assault McMahon and put him out of action.

On the next RAW, Triple H comes out and says with McMahon back in the hospital (again, lolz) that he's running things. He calls out Bryan and the ROH guys, but Punk's music hits instead. Punk, dressed in casual attire, cuts a promo from the ramp against Triple H, calling him a doofus etc and that if he wants the title back, he's going to sign Punk a new contract under his own terms, and hire the RoH guys as well. He rips into the McMahon family and WWE again.

Triple H says he'll take the deal, on the condition that Punk is stripped of the title. Punk declines, saying that it shows that he's best in the world. HHH considers, and takes the deal anyway. Del Rio vs Punk is set for Summerslam.

Over the next few RAWs til Summerslam, Del Rio attempts to get heat by going through the RoH guys and defeating them in one on one matches. A roll up, and in the final RAW before Summerslam, with interference from Ricardo. Punk is forced to wrestle as well, something like in a handicap match and something else onesided.

Aaaaand that's actually all I have so far.


----------



## GuessWhov1 (Apr 1, 2010)

The whole thing with Cena and McMahon is the reason to watch this show.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I really hope the E lets Punk win & "fires" cena. But why do I have a feeling that they will screw it up?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Watching that video made me feel like the crowd wants Punk to win and turn face? Cause they agree with his promo and Vince is the heel now.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Here's my thing: if indeed Punk does indeed somehow win, and Cena gets fired, then I would think that it would be absolutely pivotal for Punk to stay. He's going to gain even more of a following from this and become one of the top stars in the company. They'll need someone like that in Cena's absence. And since it already looks as if this thing is catching on, surely McMahon would be very happy to work something out with Punk to make him stay.

Either way, if Punk really leaves, there's no way he leaves with the WWE Championship. I just don't see that ending.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

HA. FAIR TRADE INDEED. Oops capslock.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

the added cena firing stipulation makes me believe that either:

1. There's a BIG chance they're going to let cm punk walk. (which is what im strongly leaning towards)

2. Cena gets fired but somehow is on wwe tv every week, and gets a re-match with punk at summerslam he has to win to get re-hired (witch has been done recently :hmm: )


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> My hopes exactly. Triple H vs. Punk would be a feud for the ages no doubt. Oh how devastated I'll be if the main event ends up being Cena and Alberto Del fucking Rio. At this point, it'd be a huge mistake to let Punk walk not heading into SS.


Trips/Punk (especially in a street fight) would be such an epic SS mainevent. I good god, the thought of a month of Punk and Hunter cutting semi-shoot promos on each other has me giddy with anticipation already.


So we'll probably get ADR vs. Cena.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Trips/Punk (especially in a street fight) would be such an epic SS mainevent. I good god, *the thought of a month of Punk and Hunter cutting semi-shoot promos on each other has me giddy with anticipation already*.
> 
> 
> So we'll probably get ADR vs. Cena.




Please let this happen. PLEASE. A Punk/Trips feud would have been gold without all this stuff but throw in Punk's promo for the basis of it and it could be fucking incredible.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Starbuck said:


> Please let this happen. PLEASE. A Punk/Trips feud would have been gold without all this stuff but throw in Punk's promo for the basis of it and it could be fucking incredible.


I wish it would happen but I think outside of Triple H/Undertaker III at next year's Wrestlemania he is done wrestling for good.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I really hope the E lets Punk win & "fires" cena. *But why do I have a feeling that they will screw it up*?


no no don't say that :sad:


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

This Cena fired stip just guarantees now that this PPV will end like all others. Punk beats down Cena for 15 minutes, Cena hulks up, 5 moves of doom, Cena wins clean, bye bye Punk. /business as usual.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cena and Vince were both great in that video. Brilliant storyline and a brilliant idea by WWE to do this.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

> - Big Show, Rey Mysterio and John Cena vs. R-Truth, Alberto Del Rio and The Miz is being advertised for the August 8th Raw from the HP Pavilion in San Jose, California. This is the final Raw before SummerSlam.


So the idea of Cena turning heel can be scrapped.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ric6y said:


> no no don't say that :sad:


They don't have a good track record with epic storylines. In 2009 Orton lost to Triple H at Wrestlemania and in 2010 the Nexus was buried single-handedly by Cena.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Montreal Screw Job all over again? Except Cena is the one that gets screwed. Something that has already happened will happen, and the true creativity is how they play everything else out. Nothing innovative here, except CM Punk.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd rather see a long Punk/Cena feud than Punk/HHH tbh.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pillzmayn said:


> So the idea of Cena turning heel can be scrapped.


Cards subject to change, m'friend.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*I HAVE A QUESTION:

DID THE PEOPLE IN VEGAS WHO SAW RAW LAST NIGHT GET TO SEE A FREE RAW CONSIDERING NEXT WEEK'S TAPINGS WERE LAST NIGHT?*

THANKS


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> *I HAVE A QUESTION:
> 
> DID THE PEOPLE IN VEGAS WHO SAW RAW LAST NIGHT GET TO SEE A FREE RAW CONSIDERING NEXT WEEK'S TAPINGS WERE LAST NIGHT?*
> 
> THANKS


yes youre pretty much getting 2 for the price of 1.
i was fortunate enough to be at a double raw taping last year the night after summerslam.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

ShiftyLWO said:


> yes youre pretty much getting 2 for the price of 1.
> i was fortunate enough to be at a double raw taping last year the night after summerslam.


WOW that's awesome, talk about LUCKY


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

So, it was one of those things where they tape two Raw shows on one Monday? Or did a WWE employee leak what's going to happen? Please help me out a bit.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL

"That's good booking......and that's good wrestling, mothafuckas!"

Line of the week.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

RRS said:


> LOL
> 
> "That's good booking......and that's good wrestling, mothafuckas!"
> 
> Line of the week.


I lol'd too.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> I lol'd too.


Kinda says a lot that certain wrestling fans do like to be entertain if you do it right. 

YouTube commenters be hatin', though. Who cares?


----------



## HITMAN84 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow! Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm confused. So right after Raw this happened? So Cena went to the back put on a shirt and a hat and came back out? I don't get these spoilers I'm lost.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SheamDaGAWD said:


> adr is winning mitb thats why


Damn that's going to suck if that happens.

He's not over..well okay. He did get SOME reaction when he appeared in the back but I think that is just merely a testament on how hot the Crowd was that night.

But he's got NOTHING on RTruth and the reaction he gets.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

God, today I have watched the 2001 Invasion Heyman shoot, the Pillman ECW shoot, Austin's first ECW shoot, Vince Russo's shoot at BATB, etc. 

Punk's promo last night was not only wanted, but NEEDED. WWE needed an attitude boost juiced up their veins. I am not saying the Attitude era should be brought back, which I say shouldn't, but this cookie cutter product we have been getting since 2007 HAS to change. If he could put his ego aside, I think Vince realizes that.

It's not about PG ratings, blood, violence, 60-min matches, swearing, nostalgia, etc.

Two words. Emotional investment. Not only in your product but in your stars as well.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

TheKev said:


> Rehire CM Punk you punk. :lmao


Gotta admit, I marked for the "You're fired!" catchphrase.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

If Cena loses at MITB he is fired? Several weeks before the PPV and we know Cena is winning the main event...But still, WWE are spicing things up a bit.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ryder and Hawkins for tag champs???? Anyway so what is the deal with Del Rio? Is he in the match, is he going into the MITB match so he wins. They should clear that up. Still an exciting show.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Brilliant angle , truly brilliant. The fact that they are referencing Hogan and past real life events, makes this story line seem real. Seems like the truth is playing out on TV, I can't wait to see what happens in the end from all of this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Like I said 20 pages back lol, Cena is turning heel with the help of Vince. Total swerve is the word.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Why are people so certain Cena is winning because of the "will get fired" angle?

Cena needs a break. Punk wins the match and Cena gets fired.

He'll be back in time for the WM28 match with Rock.




Amber B said:


> Like I said 20 pages back lol, Cena is turning heel with the help of Vince. Total swerve is the word.


Who will he face? The top faces on RAW after Cena are Mysterio and Show. The more this plays out, the more I'm convinced Cena is going away for a while.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Giving it more thought Cena will probably lose at the PPV, but the MITB Winner will cash in on punk and win, meaning Punk leaves Empty handed and Cena stays since CM Punk didn't actually leave Chicago with the belt.



Pezley said:


> Who will he face? The top faces on RAW after Cena are Mysterio and Show. The more this plays out, the more I'm convinced Cena is going away for a while.


Morrison Maybe? By the time Cena turns heel they could have maybe worked on turning someone Face.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Like I said 20 pages back lol, Cena is turning heel with the help of Vince. Total swerve is the word.


Here's my 2 cents:

I agree, if WWE wanted to start the revolution of a Cena "heel" turn then yes it would be a good way to begin at this ppv. However, i wouldn't do a quick full blown heel turn, i'd pull it off slowly and very carefully.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Like I said 20 pages back lol, Cena is turning heel with the help of Vince. Total swerve is the word.


Two words. Coporate champ. The angle is perfect.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

RRS said:


> Two words. Coporate champ. The angle is perfect.


Would be awesome to watch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't see Cena turning heel just because of the lack of faces in WWE.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

NexS.E.S said:


> Would be awesome to watch.


The angle would be perfect. It compliments Truth's "conspiracy" angle he has been doing lately, adds to the mysterious GM if he is on it as well, the Rock coming back to be the "leader of the people" (since he used to be a corporate champ as well), Punk being the "James Dean" character and just becomes a rebel, not giving a fuck, HHH and Vince back as heels backing a fresh new heel in John Cena, WWE shooken up, etc. This angle is too perfect to resist.



Brye said:


> I can't see Cena turning heel just because of the lack of faces in WWE.


That's the only flaw I have. Someone HAS to step up and realize they can capitalize this moment. I would assume Punk would be that anti-establishment face.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The "conspiracy" angle with Truth could still be used even as Champion. Just my opinion.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Brye said:


> I can't see Cena turning heel just because of the lack of faces in WWE.


Cena can carry the WWE on his back even as a heel, but they will not go there for sure.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Cena's back can't take anymore. He needs a break. This is the perfect out.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Pezley said:


> Cena's back can't take anymore. He needs a break. This is the perfect out.


He does need a break but that is pretty much impossible to do when the show is pretty much written around you and you only.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> He does need a break but that is pretty much impossible to do when the show is pretty much written around you and you only.


But that's the thing, this is the perfect out for him. He can be written off the show with the kayfabe firing, Punk can become the #1 face. This can become a face turn for Punk, easy. Halfway through his promo you could feel the crowd torn between booing and cheering.

Give Punk the belt. Let him run the ship until the RTWM, or Survivor Series. Cena can return as a heel and then it can be Team Punk (with maybe some acquired RoH talent, and Danielson) vs Team Cena.

Punk proved last night he can be THE guy, heel or face. The crowd LISTENS to him.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Pezley said:


> But that's the thing, this is the perfect out for him. He can be written off the show with the kayfabe firing, Punk can become the #1 face. This can become a face turn for Punk, easy. Halfway through his promo you could feel the crowd torn between booing and cheering.
> 
> Give Punk the belt. Let him run the ship until the RTWM, or Survivor Series. Cena can return as a heel and then it can be Team Punk (with maybe some acquired RoH talent, and Danielson) vs Team Cena.
> 
> Punk proved last night he can be THE guy, heel or face. The crowd LISTENS to him.


I would love to see that but I can't see WWE changing anything about John Cena until after his match with The Rock at Wrestlemania and even that is a stretch. I think WWE is just going to continue doing the same stuff with Cena like groundhog day until his body finally hits the breaking point or they hit a MAJOR financial crisis.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I would love to see that but I can't see WWE changing anything about John Cena until after his match with The Rock at Wrestlemania and even that is a stretch. I think WWE is just going to continue doing the same stuff with Cena like groundhog day until his body finally hits the breaking point or they hit a MAJOR financial crisis.


They can keep him face if they want, the show can absolutely rotate around Punk long enough for him to get a break. Punk doesn't need to turn, it's just a possibility.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This is a perfect chance for Riley to be built up. Think about it, the stars have aligned, the right pieces have fallen in place even though not for him it seems like this can benefit him the most.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> This is a perfect chance for Riley to be built up. Think about it, the stars have aligned, the right pieces have fallen in place even though not for him it seems like this can benefit him the most.


A the same time this is the perfect chance for the Miz to be built up as a face. Hopefully the WWE uses this chance to rebuild the roster from top to bottom with a cruiserweight division and hardcore division again.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I can see Cena losing and getting fired by vince, then someone like jericho comes back and causes problems for vince then vince brings cena back towards the end of the year to battle jericho, kinda like what happened with the rock in 2001 when wwf was fighting the wcw/ecw.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³ (Sep 4, 2004)

The championship match at MITB could go either way. It was reported that Cena's really banged up and may need a break. Hopefully Punk resigns.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Whatever they are deciding to do, MITB is now a MUST WATCH!


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Guys this is wwe we are talking about remember how NWO and NeXus turned out.

This could be greatest thing since Austin 98 wwe need to play it right though Id love to see a Chicago Screwjob and a returning Face Chris Jericho.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

WWE may not have that ONE guy who can take over Cena's role as a face, but they have guy's they can group together that can help carry the show for a while.

If you had say Rey Mysterio, Riley, Punk (anti-establishment face), and a few others as a face, it could work for a while.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

After Punks mic turned off what did he say?


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Something along the lines of They cut the mic? They're trying to silence me? They can't. I'm the best! I'm the best!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

TheKev said:


> Rehire CM Punk you punk. :lmao


Rajesh Koothrappali uploaded the video.... :lmao


But now we know than Cena will win the match and Punk will probably leave the company like a Face


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RRS said:


> Two words. Coporate champ. The angle is perfect.


Yeah but there are not enough main events faces. I think this would be brilliant but for this to work they would need to turn CM Punk face as well as getting him to stay (which I think he will) as well as the Miz. Then again they turned Christian heel with only Orton as the main event face.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah but there are not enough main events faces. I think this would be brilliant but for this to work they would need to turn CM Punk face as well as getting him to stay (which I think he will) as well as the Miz. Then again they turned Christian heel with only Orton as the main event face.


Miz would turn face IMO with that angle. It wouldn't be too difficult to pull that off.

Triple H would be involved in any corporate angle. No question about it.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Many months ago I said on this forum that if Cena were to ever turn heel it would be due to the rising popularity of CM Punk as a "Anti-hero face" similar to Steve Austin, hence the Austin thing going on right now. Fans will learn to respect Punk even more now, and will come to hate John Cena, who by Wrestlemania will be the clear "heel" walking in to that match. Again, this is all based on how well Punk is received by the WWE Universe. I'm guessing that was his pitch when he was talking about the things he wasn't a part of.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

cm punk wearing austin T-shirt is a hint of what is going to happen in money in the bank
i think he and vince will repeat WrestleMania 17 scenario


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Punk being face of the company? John Cena taking a 4-5 month break? It's like a dream it's too fishy to be true can they really build the company for the iwc?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

cept if they were going to turn Cena heel, they wouldnt have him fighting to have punk reinstated. It would be quite the opposite actually


----------



## housemr (Apr 12, 2011)

It was a work but just about everything he said (dont know about the fans since he wanted them to boo him instead of cheer him) i bet was damn true and how he felt, hence work/shoot. Punk as always spoke his mind backstage.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Saiyan Ryu said:


> *Guys this is wwe we are talking about remember how NWO* and NeXus turned out.
> 
> This could be greatest thing since Austin 98 wwe need to play it right though Id love to see a Chicago Screwjob and a returning Face Chris Jericho.


It's not the WWE's fault that Scott Hall & X-Pac were on drugs & alcohol and Kevin Nash got hurt.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> It's not the WWE's fault that Scott Hall & X-Pac were on drugs & alcohol and Kevin Nash got hurt.


Well tbh knowing how Vince has handled storylines in the past and how he loves to make his viewers view WCW as insignificant I wouldn't be suprised. - Referring to if Hall, Pac, Nash, didn't mess up.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Woah, they brought up the fact that Punk was in Cena's entrance at WM22 on TV? Awesome.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Apart from everything else, I also absolutely love the fact that Vince is in some way involved in a storyline again. His presence always makes things more interesting.


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

What if nexus turns on punk and joins up with Cena and maybe you have barrett rejoin them and all of them team up with Vince as part of this corporation idea. Nexus coming full circle and finally revealing the big picture of nexus which is to take over the WWE with the help of the face of the company or something. Barrett can talk about how that was the originally idea and why they got cena to join in the first place but that he wasnt ready yet to see the big picture until now.

Something like that...


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Why is everyone hell bent on Cena turning heel, it is not going to happen, not any time soon, Punk is the huge heel here, Cena the mega-face.


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jbones733 said:


> Why is everyone hell bent on Cena turning heel, it is not going to happen, not any time soon, Punk is the huge heel here, Cena the mega-face.


A mega face yet he gets mixed reactions everywhere he goes? lol his character is as stale as his in ring work.

The only thing sad about Cena's heel turn, when it happens, is that it is years too late. Everybody expects it now


----------



## videocruiser (Jun 28, 2011)

HeelHeat420 said:


> A mega face yet he gets mixed reactions everywhere he goes? lol his character is as stale as his in ring work.
> 
> The only thing sad about Cena's heel turn, when it happens, is that it is years too late. Everybody expects it now


true, i do feel sorry for him at times, but its "what he loves"


----------



## ahorrig (Mar 4, 2011)

LOL Zac Ryder got tv time!


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

If those dont work properly, then here...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2lsdNjkw8g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPndvI7jylM


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

CM Punk is leaving the WWE. Punk's final match is for the WWE Championship and is in his hometown of Chicago.

Where have I seen this before? :hmm:










Obviously this is a storyline, but the result could be the same: Vince helps Cena retain the title by screwing Punk?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jbones733 said:


> Why is everyone hell bent on Cena turning heel, it is not going to happen, not any time soon, Punk is the huge heel here, Cena the mega-face.


Because he's been beyond stale dating back to 2007?

And megafaces don't have half of the arenas booing him and chanting "Cena sucks!" month after month. So either turn him heel or turn him back into the guy everyone liked when he was US Champ.


----------



## WWE_rocks (May 13, 2011)

For ALL RAW lovers and WWE lovers!! If you are in Europe or the US there is a new show called CLASH TIME-they have a hot friendly host called CAZ-she interviews ALL the SUPERSTARS and she asks questions that you want. I posted a question on her page competition and I won a SIGNED SIN CARA T-SHIRT AND A KOFI T-SHIRT FOR FREE! They will be at chicago so like her facebook page and win goodies- AS son as it gets to 5,000 she's sending more free stuff to fans!!! come on guys I want free stuff  I love WWE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

> Rajah
> According to a reliable source in WWE, there was some significance CM Punk mentioning Brock Lesnar, Paul Heyman and Colt Cabana during his shoot promo on RAW - as each of them could be working with WWE again in the coming months.
> 
> Heyman and Lesnar have reportedly either made a deal or are at least in very serious negotiations to have a business relationship with WWE. Regarding Lesnar, word is that he won't be wrestling and won't be a TV character, should he establish a business relationship with WWE again. Heyman would start working with the company again under a deal similar to Lesnar.
> ...


Hmm

edit: oops source http://www.rajah.com/base/node/23421


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

After reading the spoilers and looking at the videos its obvious they're doing this to try and get Cena over with the fans that dislike him.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

peejay said:


> After reading the spoilers and looking at the videos its obvious they're doing this to try and get Cena over with the fans that dislike him.


But that won't work, the only way to get the people that dislike Cena to like him is to turn him heel which will mean the ones that do like him now won't anymore. Cena will not get unanimous love until after he's retired and he's about to be put in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> But that won't work, the only way to get the people that dislike Cena to like him is to turn him heel which will mean the ones that do like him now won't anymore. Cena will not get unanimous love until after he's retired and he's about to be put in the Hall of Fame.


I don't even want to see him "turn heel".

I just want that DAMN BELT OFF OF HIM AND GIVEN TO SOMEONE ELSE TO RUN WITH IT WITHOUT HIM "feuding" FOR IT FOR THE BILLIONTH TIME!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> If those dont work properly, then here...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2lsdNjkw8g
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPndvI7jylM



Peep4Christian, here's how you put up youtube videos :

You don't put the full link between the [ youtube ] [ /youtube ] .

That, for some reason, changed awhile ago.

Now you simply have to put the set of numbers/letters that come after the "v=" in the link.

And there you have it.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

damn wwe is getting really good


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

DXfan99 said:


> damn wwe is getting really good


I know! And it's about damn time!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

DXfan99 said:


> damn wwe is getting really good


We've said this at the same time last year when NXT invaded...


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> We've said this at the same time last year when NXT invaded...


Yeah, I remember. I was really excited, then things began to fizzle out by Survivor Series. Let's hope they don't drop the ball this time.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Yea, it's fairly obvious thanks to all this outside interest nonsense that not only has Punk secretly signed (there is no way in hell that you allow someone to verbally shit on your company and build thier profile, if they were just going to leave). He's likely going over Cena and will likely become a tweener after. There would be no reason for introducing a Cena gets fired threat if nothing happens.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Oscirus said:


> Yea, it's fairly obvious thanks to all this outside interest nonsense that not only has Punk secretly signed (there is no way in hell that you allow someone to verbally shit on your company and build thier profile, if they were just going to leave). He's likely going over Cena and will likely become a tweener after. If he wasn't there would be no reason for introducing a Cena gets fired threat if nothing happens.


FUCKING THIS! But what I see happening is CM Punk beating Cena coz Vince Screws Cena and CM Punk and Vince forge a team  and we have a cena vince feud?! no? just me?! ok...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

"I dress like the Kool Aid Man in jorts" :lmao


----------



## aaronsmith27 (Apr 23, 2011)

It's going to be another interesting RAW with John Cena and Vinnie. Also happy to see Zack Ryder getting on the show (hopefully the show won't cut to a break and not show him) and what is the deal with Slaughter appearing. Should be an exciting show.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

aaronsmith27 said:


> and what is the deal with Slaughter appearing.


Probably something to do with the 4th of July.


----------



## Zd458 (Jul 1, 2011)

Punk is finally getting headlines, thats what he wanted.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's an idea, Punk and Cena's match goes for 15-20 minutes ending in Punk winning cleanly. Cena shakes Punk's hand, then Vince comes out with The Miz and the MitB cash in commences. Cena tries to interfere with the match to allow Punk to retain, but HHH rushes out to even things up. Chaos ensues, Vince screws Punk, Miz leaves champion.

By stipulation, Cena is fired announces Vince on Raw. HHH comes out and asks Cena to come to the ring. HHH points out that all he was doing was trying to save Cena's job. Vince had said "if Punk leaves Chicago with the title" then Cena is fired. Hunter knows what it's like to piss off the boss with a some disrespectful comments - or a poorly timed hug. No reason to throw away his career. Thanks to HHH, Cena still has his job.

Cena doesn't think it is fair. HHH stood by and let Punk get screwed. Maybe what Punk said about him being a doofus is true. HHH and John Cena will continue to have their war of words leading to a match at SummerSlam, once again with Cena's job on the line. (This time we will lose and take time off.)

Vince brings out his new "corporate champion" The Miz, bringing up how easy it will be to replace Cena with him. The media loves him.

While all this is going on, Punk comes out. Why is he there? He says that he was never concerned with the Money in the Bank contract being used on him at the PPV. He knows Vince, he knows the MitB, he expected it. He also knows that Vince is getting up in years and probably couldn't properly read his contract. He produces it. "Any championship rematch clauses in place shall supercede the ending date of this WWE Superstar contract." As such, it seems he'll be sticking around a bit longer to reclaim the championship at SummerSlam.

Sets up for SummerSlam:
HHH vs. Cena for his job.
Punk vs. Miz (c) rematch for the WWE title.

Maybe The Rock can accidentally get Cena disqualified or accidentally distract Cena causing him to lose all in the effort of saving their WrestleMania match.

And Stone Cold should make an appearance at the PPV to support Punk, who should win and then instead of going away - resign his contract and learn from the master how to make McMahon's life hell.

The most important part of this all is that the crowd will really decide who to cheer for in all aspects of this feud. Inevitably, though, the feud will continue as Punk and Austin going against Miz and HHH with Punk and Miz doing all of the ring work.

Around Survivor Series, The Rock shows back up to try and show the Miz the error of his ways. He was once a corporate champion. After retaining the title against whoever - maybe Truth - The Miz does something to screw team HHH in their match against team Punk. (Which is the Main Event of the PPV.)

Miz announces he isn't the WWE's puppet anymore. Gets the crowd firmly on his side. Cena comes back a hardened corporate heel to win the title back at TLC in a TLC match.

In his first act as a heel champion on Raw, Cena announces that his firing voided his contract with The Rock. He is NOT getting a match at WrestleMania, especially not for the title. HHH loves it.

Vince, however, only sees the dollar signs, so naturally he enters The Rock as a surprise entrant in the Royal Rumble and he wins it. Rocky picks the WWE Championship match, duh.

Raw's Elimination Chamber match is now Cena defending against a bunch of guys who want to meet The Rock on the grandest stage of them all. Cena retains though, going into the WM match as the clear heel.

And... Daniel Bryan wins the SD Elimination Chamber #1 contender's match.

Meanwhile, the "common enemy" schtick has finally run it's course and the elephant comes to the forefront with Beer vs. Straight Edge at Wrestlemania. (Friends who disagree angle.)

My Wrestlemania 28:

Cena (c) vs. Rock - WWE Championship
Daniel Bryan vs Christian (c) - WHC
Cody Rhodes (c) vs Golddust - IC
Morrison vs R-Truth (c) - US (Although I'd gladly take Colt Cabana in Morrison's spot.)
Gauntlet for Kane and Big Show (c) - Tag Team Titles
Punk vs Austin
The Miz vs HHH
Sin Cara vs Rey Mysterio
Orton vs The Undertaker

Look at the left side. Now look at the right.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Don't know if this was posted earlier and don't feel like going through all 40+ pages

Cena promo beginning of show: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2lsdNjkw8g

Cena/Vince promo end of show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv99TM3td6E


----------



## dylanwalsh (Jul 3, 2011)

i hate mcgillicutty


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

dylanwalsh said:


> i hate mcgillicutty


Believe me, so does everyone else.


----------



## kurt15 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeahhhhh!!! this rules


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

marked out much like all IWC members for Zach Rhyder brief appearance.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> it being fake, takes away all the coolness of the promo


It was never cool to begin with. And I'm still shocked people actually thought it was real.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's something no one has said - the July 11th RAW only happens to be in Boston, Massachusetts, Cena's hometown. So you have the RAW next week in Cena's hometown followed by MITB in Punk's hometown. (so in theory Cena's last RAW before his "firing" will/could be in Boston)


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

jw116104 said:


> Here's an idea, Punk and Cena's match goes for 15-20 minutes ending in Punk winning cleanly. Cena shakes Punk's hand, then Vince comes out with The Miz and the MitB cash in commences. Cena tries to interfere with the match to allow Punk to retain, but HHH rushes out to even things up. Chaos ensues, Vince screws Punk, Miz leaves champion.
> 
> By stipulation, Cena is fired announces Vince on Raw. HHH comes out and asks Cena to come to the ring. HHH points out that all he was doing was trying to save Cena's job. Vince had said "if Punk leaves Chicago with the title" then Cena is fired. Hunter knows what it's like to piss off the boss with a some disrespectful comments - or a poorly timed hug. No reason to throw away his career. Thanks to HHH, Cena still has his job.
> 
> ...


That would be a great Wrestlemania card for 2011. Someone else vs Undertaker would be better I think.

I'm really excited for this raw tonight. This seems like the time when wwe gets better, building up for the old ppvs.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

dylanwalsh said:


> i hate mcgillicutty


I don't know if anyone likes him...


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a note - the show is already on YouTube. Bad news, there is a lot of piped cheers/boos, the crowd are almost (and probably unsurprisingly) silent most of the time.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

D.M.N. said:


> Just a note - the show is already on YouTube. Bad news, there is a lot of piped cheers/boos, the crowd are almost (and probably unsurprisingly) silent most of the time.


I fucking hate when they do that.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Already seen this weeks show, the editing of the crowd noise was so bad. Even worse than usual. Especially during Vince's entrance.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

THErealLEGACY said:


> I don't know if anyone likes him...


I'm not sure if anyone knows who he is.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

OK RAW


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

Actually the promos tonight were good


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Great promo between Cena and Vince, :lmao at Cena mentioning Punk being one of the extras in his WM 22 entrance.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'm not sure if anyone knows who he is.


If Curt was still alive, he should go to Maury to see if that's his kid.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Was this taped right after RAW last week?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great, Jerry and Cole buried Ryder on commentary.


----------

